# Swimming Huskies



## pirhana2268 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I started something with my two girls Misty and Mia. They are 5 month old sisters and I put them in the pool a few times now I can`t get in without them wanting in to. We have a blast though.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cute!

I would imagine with that thick husky fur that they must take a long time to dry!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, nice! 
I love the markings on your red girl


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty cool


----------



## Kaz Tarja (Apr 6, 2009)

aww that is gorgeous!! i wish my pup would want to come swimming with me but she never swims for extended periods of time only for a few seconds


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

They look like pros!! Very cute pics!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i wanna get a pool just to see if my huskies and akita can swim!
the huskies love the water, so it would be interesting!


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

My husky hates the water. 



Shaina said:


> Very cute!
> I would imagine with that thick husky fur that they must take a long time to dry!


Not really, they dry very fast. I remember trying to wash a husky. It was very hard, he would dry up before we can put anything on him.


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

Great pictures... beautiful dogs.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute! I wish Dexter liked the pool. He doesn't like it when he can't reach the bottom (which is why he loves running in and out of the ocean).

Yesterday we were carrying him into the pool, then giving him his favorite treats when he swam to the other side... but it still wasn't worth it for him.  He does like being wet, though, really helps cool him down.


----------



## pirhana2268 (Feb 20, 2009)

Here they are dry.







[/IMG]

This is a few hours after a long swim lol...........







[/IMG]


----------



## Noel (May 24, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Very cute!
> 
> I would imagine with that thick husky fur that they must take a long time to dry!


Yeah, I know! Noel's fur sometimes takes a while to dry.


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

pirhana2268 said:


> Here they are dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dogs, love the last picture.


----------



## proundofmypitbull (Jul 21, 2009)

you have some great looking dogs


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Pretty dogs. Is your pool a above ground pool? I have put my two in the pool but the older one goes wide eyed and the other one is all right but I make sure I get to the other side before she does because I don't want her to scratch the lining to the pool.


----------



## pirhana2268 (Feb 20, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> Pretty dogs. Is your pool a above ground pool? I have put my two in the pool but the older one goes wide eyed and the other one is all right but I make sure I get to the other side before she does because I don't want her to scratch the lining to the pool.


It is above ground. I just let them swim around for a while and they come to me when they want held for a small break or want out. Then I lift them over the side. I`m ordering steps they can get up on there own.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Aww, your dogs are adorable! Love the swimming pics!


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Good idea with the steps. Had our one dog in yesterday and I just try to put myself between her and the side so she doesn't claw the lining.


----------

